# Friendship is Magic



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay, so this is REALLY off topic (of hedghogs), but many forums have a My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic thread of some kind, and I am pretty sure there are at least a few fans on this site, so lets dedicate this Off Topic topic to this amazing show!

Now, to tie this in to hedgehogs (so it's not completely off topic somehow), I bought Applejack and Rainbow Dash fleece to make a tie blanket (for me), and the scraps I used for my soon to be hedgie! I would make a fleece liner and lap blanket out of this too, but I am not ready to handle my two favorite characters being pooped on :roll: I also plan on having my soon to be hedgie watch every episode with me (although he'll probably just sleep through it), but hey, my cat watches it with me, so why not my hedgie?  :lol:
and btw...did anyone notice the hedgehog sitting on Colgate in "Winter Wrap Up"?


----------

